# Lighting for my shop project



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Fluorescent lights would work fine and use less energy.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I used 8' T8 strips in mine. I guess there's a million possibilities, but I decided to keep it simple.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

I would go fluorescent T5 T8

You would have to wait for the HPS or MH to fire any time you wanted to run in and grab something.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

8' 4 lamp T8 fixtures will be your most economical choice, and will give you the best performance at that height. Spacing really depends on the desired footcandle levels.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

JMHO

Avoid any type of discharge lighting.
I would suggest T8s just because they are usually cheaper than T5s and for that small of an area I don't think the additional efficiency in the T5s would pay its self back in a reasonable time.
Look for 4 to 6 lamp open fixtures that have slots in them to illuminate the ceiling above. 
Arrange your switching to operate the fixtures in rows. You may not need all of them on at once or may just want one or two "stumble lights" to just leave on or as a night light.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Think about some undercab lighting in addition to some strips.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Flourescents sound like the common consensus. That's what I originally recommended but wasn't sure if it was the best choice.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> 30x40', 16' lid, rear 10' is a loft. Have two trusses at 16' to hang lights on in the large bay. Would you go flourescent lights? Say 8' ones or go with some high bay lights in sodium or metal halide? I'm not much of a lighting designer.. yet.


F54T5/HO, extreme temperature rated. It will provide nearly maximum output over a very wide range of temperatures from unheated winter to unventilated summer.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Any reason to go with a T5 over a T8? And do I need to get a cold weather rated ballast?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> Any reason to go with a T5 over a T8? And do I need to get a cold weather rated ballast?


 

My t-8's come on even when its freezing outside with no problem. T-8'S are available every where. Bulbs are reasonable. The only way I would go with t-5's would be if I had very high ceilings and I wanted a lot of light.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> Any reason to go with a T5 over a T8? And do I need to get a cold weather rated ballast?


Not unless you need extreme temperature performance. T5HO is available in normal and extreme temperature, but they don't have T8 in extreme temperature yet. 

If the lamps get very hot due to high ambient, performance of normal lamps suffer. 

If you put normal lamps in fragment containing sleeves to keep them warm for cold winters, they might get too hot in summer.


----------



## delta force (Aug 1, 2010)

What kind of shop is it,wood working,metal working,mechanic etc?

Osha and IES both have recommended minimums for footcandles in different settings.

df


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

It's a home owners shop. He's thinking of building some boats maybe. Doing a little welding. 16' lid. 

Temperature range will be -20F(rarely) to 120F maximum.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> It's a home owners shop. He's thinking of building some boats maybe. Doing a little welding. 16' lid.
> 
> Temperature range will be -20F(rarely) to 120F maximum.


You'll have no special issued with T8's, other than it'll take a spell for them to warm up when it's real cold. If he's building a boat, he's going to run a little heat out there anyhow to keep his chemicals warm and to keep the wood somewhat stable. I'm not sure I'd go too overboard lighting the whole shop to IES recommended levels for boatbuilding, since most hobbiests are going to use task lighting for the finer tasks where extra lighting is needed. That makes economical sense too. Put a gooseneck lamp or hang an extra fixture over the miter saw, grinder, etc. I've never been a huge fan of lighting a whole shop up like a prison yard. Give 'em good light, and add task lighting as necessary. The only time you light up the whole place brightly, in my opinion, is in a factory where the place is retooled frequently, and moving task lighting all the time would be time-prohibitive.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. I've put up lights in shops before but never been responsible for choosing the correct fixtures. Different rodeo when you need to make sure your customer is going to be happy.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

At 120F, the output will take about a 30% hit.

T8VHO (very uncommon) but the temperature characteristics are similar to that of F54T5HO extreme temperature.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I guessed that in the middle of summer the lid in the place could hit 120F. If you all think that normal T8 or T12 shop lights will work, even the cold with reduced output, I'll let the customer choose what he wants.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> It's a home owners shop. He's thinking of building some boats maybe. Doing a little welding. 16' lid.
> 
> Temperature range will be -20F(rarely) to 120F maximum.


How does it get to 120F in Washington, or did I misread something?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

It pushes 100F here sometimes. Then add being up top in a shop. Probably adds 10-20 degrees to the ambient temperature.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> It pushes 100F here sometimes. Then add being up top in a shop. Probably adds 10-20 degrees to the ambient temperature.


I didn't think it got that hot there, sorry. My son says he doesn't even have air conditioning.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Been in the mid 90's last week. I was in a attic drilling while prone in the insulation. Ambient was around 95 or so. It's not hot very often or very long but the temps get up there sometimes.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Been in the mid 90's last week. I was in a attic drilling while prone in the insulation. Ambient was around 95 or so. It's not hot very often or very long but the temps get up there sometimes.


That's what he said. His work environment is 55 degrees though.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't know how the structure is built, but if outside is 100F and combined with barn like construction, the sunbaked roof + heat from within could raise the temperatures at luminaires to 120F. 

HIDs and incandescent are unaffected by ambient temperature, but fluorescent are quite sensitive. It isn't just about if it will work or not. Both low and high temperatures cause significant reduction in output.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Likely not enough that he'd ever even notice in the rare time it might occur though. 

You never base your material decision on a project like this around weather that MAY occur 1-5% of the time. That wouldn't make a whole lot of sense unless it was mission critical at a specific footcandle level ALL the time. 

You're fine with T8. Very hard to justify T5 on this one due to cost, or to justify HO or VHO components.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Lighting Retro said:


> Likely not enough that he'd ever even notice in the rare time it might occur though.
> 
> You never base your material decision on a project like this around weather that MAY occur 1-5% of the time. That wouldn't make a whole lot of sense unless it was mission critical at a specific footcandle level ALL the time.
> 
> You're fine with T8. Very hard to justify T5 on this one due to cost, or to justify HO or VHO components.


I certainly wouldn't if it was a basic bid but when it's T&M and the customer already asked me if we need cold weather lamps and ballasts then I think it's best to do some research and give him some options. If he goes for the expensive ones I'll make more money also


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> I certainly wouldn't if it was a basic bid but when it's T&M and the customer already asked me if we need cold weather lamps and ballasts then I think it's best to do some research and give him some options. If he goes for the expensive ones I'll make more money also


completely agree

for some reason I was thinking this was a personal shop. :jester:


----------

